# Game #14: Portland Trail Blazers (8-5) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5) -11/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Saturday, 9:00est/7:00MT/6:00PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, Arizona
TV: local or by illegal method*











*Phoenix Suns (8-5) 

Starters: 

[C] Shaquille O'Neal 
[PF] Amare Stoudemire
[SF] Matt Barnes
[SG] Raja Bell 
[PG] Steve Nash


















Portland Trail Blazers (8-5)

Starters: 

[C] Joel Przybilla 
[PF] LaMarcus Aldridge
[SF] Nicolas Batum
[SG] Brandon Roy 
[PG] Steve Blake *


*Spotlight Matchup*
I'll do this later...


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....WAKETHE****UP!*​


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Game #14: Portland Trail Blazers (7-5) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5) -11/22*

WAKEthe****UP imo. Can't go on a 3 game slide... Come on guys


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #14: Portland Trail Blazers (7-5) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5) -11/22*

I like the Blazers team, they are very entertaining to watch. I'll probably watch this via illegal method.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #14: Portland Trail Blazers (7-5) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5) -11/22*

^ Me too. They are also the future of this league.


Suns up 25-19 early 2nd. I just started watching. Looks like we're turning it over too much still.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #14: Portland Trail Blazers (7-5) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5) -11/22*

Little more than half way through the 2nd. It's 29-23, Suns. Both teams struggling offensively. Blazers are shooting 31% and the Suns 38%

Shaq has 6 pts and 12 rebs already lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #14: Portland Trail Blazers (7-5) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5) -11/22*

Hill is so smooth with that pull up jumper. He's 4-7 with 8 pts off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #14: Portland Trail Blazers (7-5) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5) -11/22*

Suns lead 41-36 at the half. I didn't like how they ended that 2nd qrter. Blazers went on a little run.

But 12 turnovers in this half by the Suns. Getting ridiculous now. Luckily, Portland's shooting only 34%.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Both teams are on fire. Suns aren't helping turning the ball over repeatedly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell with back to back 3's. Suns regain the lead 60-59.

Then Amare feeds Shaq. 62-59. Shaq with 13 pts, 17 rebs.


Off a Blazer miss, Barnes for 3! Suns up 65-59.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with a **** you 3. Suns lead 68-59. Suns on an 11-0 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 72-62 at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blazers on a 9-0 run with 8:05 left in the game. Suns still up 78-72. Suns have been out of sync.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw with a stupid pass. Got bailed out by Hill, who recovered and went down the lane for a layup.

edit: Then Diaw makes a great pass to Shaq who puts it in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 84-76 with 5:24 left.

Shaq 16 pts, 17 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Shaq just went diving for a loose ball, ended up hitting the 4th row. Then Roy hit a 3, since it was out on the Suns.


Nash with a pass, Shaq with the nasty dunk. Suns 96-87 2:17 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 102, Blazers 92*

Shaq 19 pts (8-12), 17 rebs, 2 blks


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Uhhh, what happened to Porter using the Suns bench extensively?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We had no one last night. Also, I'm sure Robin and Goran did something wrong at practice or previous games to get 0 playing time.

Once they prove they can play again we'll be back to a 9-10 man rotation.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, what happened to the bench Terry Porter? He's like Coach D, seems like he has a short leash. I know Barbs is gone, but he should return today so that should be good. Legit 8 deep there, but Singletary and Amundson should be getting decent minutes too just with the energy they bring. Anyone know when Alando is coming back too? Wonder if he will actually get some playing time, he did look good in preseason, and everything said about him has been positive.


----------



## Filo.Kid (Nov 16, 2006)

I absolutely love the Nash F-U 3.
When did Singletary become the back up PG? What happened to Dragic?


----------

